
Web Based Docker Management System - rakibtg
https://github.com/rakibtg/docker-web-gui
======
mdaniel
You are missing a LICENSE file, and only one of the two package.json files
contains a license declaration (although I have no idea where those fields
fall on the spectrum of precedence for repo-wide licensing)

